# Rebuilt truck



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I was wondering about something I have a 1500 pick up chevy truck with a v-6 4.3 vortex engine I have rebuilt this in the past two years, but I was wondering I have 35's on this truck is that too much for this engine????? Your thoughts???


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

It all depends on what you'll be using the truck for, and how much weight you'll be pulling with it. As a daily driver with light use, I would think that it would be fine. The 4.3's are tough motors and are essentially a 350 with 2 less cylinders.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I never pull anything with it, it's a normal everyday truck but I have noticed my speed is off by 5 miles an hour, do to the big tires


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bostonwindows30 said:


> I never pull anything with it, it's a normal everyday truck but I have noticed my speed is off by 5 miles an hour, do to the big tires


The percentage that it is off increases with speed. The faster you go, the more it will be off. Of course, I doubt you'll be doing 100mph in it, and your guess of 5mph off is most likely at highway speed of 55-65mph I assume.

Here's some info on recalibrating it, if that interests you.

http://www.tbichips.com/drac/


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for the info, so me going to 33's isn't really going to make a big difference huh???or just keep them???


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You most likely have the 4L60E transmission....with those 35's it's about par to starting off in 2nd gear.

Your gas mileage is going to suffer and your not going to have much pulling power....

To solve the problem, regear...at a min, 4:10 gears in the rear...maybe even 4:56. It will make a big difference.....it will 'wake up' the truck.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

If I put 33 on it will it help much?? I just had transmission rebuilt and don't wanna mess it up


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

bostonwindows30 said:


> If I put 33 on it will it help much?? I just had transmission rebuilt and don't wanna mess it up


33? 35? Not that much difference.....keep your foot out of it and you will be fine.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol I hear ya there I am not so much worried about the gas part but the wearing its doing on Transmission


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's a calculator that will figure out your speedo difference. Enter the stock tire size and your new size to see the difference

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cool thanks do you think theses big tires will kill the Trans???


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Automotive forum.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Made a mistake there on 17s do I need to change rims also???


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't understand your question.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 35 on 17's if I change to 33 are the 17's okay or should I go to 16's???


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

bostonwindows30 said:


> I have 35 on 17's if I change to 33 are the 17's okay or should I go to 16's???


Ayuh,.... Why is it so hard for you to grasp the idea that *Over-All Diameter* is the determinin' factor,..??
The size of the hole in the center is Irrelevant...

'n Btw,... Anytime you change the way it came from the production line, there's gonna be added stresses to other components,...

It's up to You to decide whether the pay-off is worth the added wear, Elsewhere....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you can buy 33's to fit your 17" wheels then I'd use them. Make sure the wheel width is right for the tire.


----------

